# Silkie sleeps alone..



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I had two silkies but lost one last week to a predator. 

The silkie I lost was pretty high up in the pecking order. Since it is gone there has been a lot of shifting in the coop. While here both silkies and a brahma roo and barred rock roo would pile together on the floor. No amount of moving them to the roost would change it. Since that silkie has gone the two roosters now sleep on the roosting poles leaving the remaining silkie to sleep on the floor alone. 

If I move her to the roosting pole she will get down onto the dropping board and sleep in the poop all night. 

I am going to give her a brick to climb on to so she isn't just right in the sand. 

Does anyone else have this issue with silkies? I've googled it and read that they often don't roost. I'm worried for the winter when she can't get the body heat from the other chickens.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about it in the winter time. When she gets cold, I bet that she will go huddle up with the other chickens and I bet that the other chickens will be grateful for the extra warmth. Or you could always get some more silkies so that she won't be alone!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I keep a big dog kennel with hay piled in it for the Silkies. It seems to keep them out of the poo and gives them a little safety too.


----------

